# Sitzstrebe Faunus LSD gebrochen!



## Nikos (24. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,


Ergebnis eines Sonntagsausfluges:

















Das wars dann mit der Sonntagsausfahrt!

Hat jemand schon mal ähnliche " Erfahrungen" gemacht!


NIKOS


----------



## weberknecht (24. September 2006)

Sieht nach 265,00 EUR (neue Schwinge) aus, oder hast du noch Garantie? An meinem Faunus LSD war die Kettenstrebe wegen eines festgerosteten Kugellagers gebrochen.
Wenn du keine Garantie mehr hast, versuchs auf Kulanz oder geh zum Aluschweißer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Überflieger (25. September 2006)

Hallo,

da sind wir dann schon zu zweit. Mir ist die Sattelstrebe ebenfalls an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen. Das war auf meiner Alpentour vor vier Wochen. Seit dem streite ich mit Bergwerk um die Garantie. Das Angebot von Bergwerk liegt bei 179 incl Fracht und Reparatur. Bergwerk will eine verstärkte Strebe einbauen. 
Garantie ist aber nicht, denn ich hab das Rad vor vier Jahren gekauft. Die Firma  Bergwerk von damals ist aber nicht mehr die Firma von heute. Dazwischen sitzt ein Konkursverwalter.
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es noch mehr Fälle gebrochener Sattelstreben gibt, und ob das alles Räder mit Scheibenbremsen und Rohloffnabe sind oder obs auch andere Ausstattungen betrifft. 

Also wer was weiß, bitte melden. Die Haftungsfrage lasse ich gerade prüfen. Bin gespannt, sollte sich rausstellen, dass dies eine generelle Schwachstelle bei diesen Bikes ist.

Bergwerkfahrer schon mal gewarnt, das kann auch schlimmer ausgehen. Ich hab da echt Glück gehabt. Mir passierte es auf 2400 m kurz vor dem Downhill.


----------



## Exekuhtot (25. September 2006)

Den Downhill hättest du aber noch mitnehmen können, ist doch noch fast dran.....^^ 

Kenne Schwingenbrüche bisher nur von meinem Tomac.


----------



## Nikos (25. September 2006)

Überflieger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da sind wir dann schon zu zweit. Mir ist die Sattelstrebe ebenfalls an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen. Das war auf meiner Alpentour vor vier Wochen. Seit dem streite ich mit Bergwerk um die Garantie. Das Angebot von Bergwerk liegt bei 179 incl Fracht und Reparatur. Bergwerk will eine verstärkte Strebe einbauen.
> Garantie ist aber nicht, denn ich hab das Rad vor vier Jahren gekauft. Die Firma  Bergwerk von damals ist aber nicht mehr die Firma von heute. Dazwischen sitzt ein Konkursverwalter.
> ...



Auch mein Rahmen ist 4 Jahre alt.
Und wenn die Strebe bricht, dann genau an der Stelle , denn das ist genau die Stelle der grössten Belastung.

Und bezüglich deines bevorstehenden Downhills: spätestens beim ersten kräftigen Bremsmanöver wäre die Strebe kpl. abgerissen, das Hinterrad hätte sich dann seitlich verkantet und blockiert und..................................



Hals- und Beinbruch 

NIKOS

......dieses "Kulanzangebot" haben Sie mir auch unterbreitet.....


----------



## Fischle_is_tot (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi!

Mein LSD ist ca. 31/2 Jahre alt und hat genau an den Rißstellen ein Verstärkungsblech eingearbeitet!

-> Dort ist definitiv eine Schwachstelle des Rahmens, sonst wäre diese Stelle nicht verbessert worden.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. Oktober 2006)

Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen die Rohloff nicht ausgehalten hat?
Ein Rohloff-Rahmen ist deiner ja schon mal nicht.
Nicht umsonst warnt Rohloff auf der Homepage davor bei Viergelenkern die Freigabe des Herstellers zu beachten.
Nur so eine Idee.


----------



## lexle (2. Oktober 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen die Rohloff nicht ausgehalten hat?
> Ein Rohloff-Rahmen ist deiner ja schon mal nicht.
> Nicht umsonst warnt Rohloff auf der Homepage davor bei Viergelenkern die Freigabe des Herstellers zu beachten.
> Nur so eine Idee.




Klar ,kommt bei der Rohloff an der Stelle ein zusätlziches Drehmoment drauf, aber meiner Erfahrung nach ist eine Disc VIEL Schlimmer. Zusätzlich kommt beim LSD ja noch einseitig die Dämpferabstützungskraft drauf.. hatte auch ein Faunus LSD bei dem die Strebe verstärkt war an der Stelle.

Ich glaube eher bei bergwerk ist das ein generelles Material/Dimensionierungsproblem.. kuckt mal wieviel kettnstreben hier im Forum schon gebrochen sind.. bei den ganzen ersten Faunus.. dann Kam das Hufeisen unten vorne am schwingenlager... wieso sollte das dann an der Stelle anders sein


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Oktober 2006)

Denke, dass der Hinterbau die Wechselbelastung der Rohloff-Nabe in Verbindung mit der Disc einfach nicht aushält.
(Bremse und Speedhub haben von der Krafteinleitung her entgegengesetzte Drehrichtungen)

Das hat der gute Lutz Scheffer damals etwas zu windig konstruiert.

Hab mich deshalb beim Fully für ein Nicolai entschieden ....  deren Rahmen sind an den Problemzonen entscheidend stärker dimensioniert.

Mein Mercury hält bislang noch, da gabs von anderen Fahrern aber schon Brüche im Bereich des Kettenstreben-Frästeils (Hufeisen).

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## pedale3 (4. Oktober 2006)

Moin Nicos,

schade um die Kohlekiste! Zumal mit der Dämpfer Edelausführung.

Mir war im April 2005 am LSD an der Sitzstrebe die Dämpferaufnahme abgerissen. Wurde von BW gegen eine neue Sitzstrebe ausgetauscht, neu gelagert, gelackt..

Nun ist letztens das Sitzrohr am Hauptrahmen im Bereich der Sattelstütze aufgerissen/abgerissen. Das sieht nun so aus, als hätte King-Kong für ne Probefahrt platz genommen und die Sattelstütze nach hinten durchgebogen.

Ist wohl n' Totalschaden, zumal sich bei gemauem Hinsehen weitere Risse am Hauptrahmen entdecken lassen.

Mein Fazit: Edle Rahmen sind nicht mit Haltbarkeit gleichzusetzen!

Damit will ich hier den LSD Rahmen nicht verreißen, der war 3 Jahre im Dauergebrauch, und musste so einiges über seine CC Ausrichtung hinaus mitmachen. Und: Das LSD bin ich immer super gerne gefahren.
Bei anderen Herstellern sieht es bestimmt nicht besser mit der Haltbarkeit des ALU aus.

@Nikos: Willst Du nen weißen Hinterbau kaufen? Hätte alternativ auch noch ne geschweisste Sitzstrebe, die wäre aber zu lacken.

/Pedale.


----------



## Nikos (4. Oktober 2006)

Werd demnäxt mal bei BW in Pforzheim mit der  Schrottmühle vorbeifahren.

Bevor ich eine neue Sitzstrebe einbaue, will ich selbst mal sehen wie die angeblich "neuen verstärkten" Streben ausschauen. Denn sonst ist der nächste Bruch in 2-4 Jahren, wenn die Dauerermüdung des AL einsetzt, wieder vorprogrammiert.
Ich hege auch den leisen Verdacht, wenn ich jetzt nur die Sitzstrebe austausche , das mir dann in allernächster Zeit auch die Kettenstrebe noch bricht, wie bei anderen geschehen.
Wenn da konstruktiv was verändert wurde, würde ich nämlich gerne den kompletten Hinterbau austauschen.

Würde die Kiste nämlich noch gerne ein bisschen weiterfahren. Zum in die Ecke stellen oder wegschmeissen ist mir der Rahmen z.Zt. noch zu schade.

Halte Euch auf dem laufenden.


Bis dann
Nikos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (7. April 2007)

Kohlekiste ist wieder startklar 

Mit neuem Hinterbau und Antrieb!







Nikos


----------



## mercury04 (7. April 2007)

Hallo Nikos, klasse bike.

Ich suche einen gebrauchten faunus lsd rahmen, und habe erfahren das der hinterbau/sitzstrebe constructions fehler hat. Kan mir jemanden sagen ab welches baujahr der hiterbau verstärkt ist und wie erkenne ich das?


----------



## Joscha (8. April 2007)

@nikos schaut nett aus das rad, damit könnte ich mich auch anfreunden


----------



## Nikos (10. April 2007)

mercury04 schrieb:


> Ich suche einen gebrauchten faunus lsd rahmen, und habe erfahren das der hinterbau/sitzstrebe constructions fehler hat. Kan mir jemanden sagen ab welches baujahr der hiterbau verstärkt ist und wie erkenne ich das?



Den neueren , verstärkten Hinterbau erkennst du an dem zusätzlichen Verstärkungsgusset auf der linken Sattelstrebe.
Ab wann das eingeführt wurde....leider keine Ahnung!


neue, verstärkte Ausführung





alte, unverstärkte Ausführung







Nikos


----------

